
Tesla had whistleblower targeted by police, claimed he was active shooter threat - rahuldottech
https://twitter.com/FreedomofPress/status/1199074440048304129
======
xedeon
Big NOPE. This so called whistleblower is "Martin Tripp". There is a reason
why his lawyers dropped him.

More importantly, Plainsite is run by the Tesla short seller, "Aaron
Greenspan".

~~~
Traster
You really have drunk the kool-aid. This is a police report. It doesn't matter
who is posting it unless you're contesting they've doctored it. I would've
thought by now that we'd be past this whole "Short sellers are out to get
him!" narrative when Musk literally got caught manipulating the stock price in
exactly the same way he accused short sellers of. It's almost comical, at some
point you're going to notice the skull and crossbones on Musk's hat and start
questioning things.

I'm not saying that Musk isn't an innovative CEO, but his obsession with short
sellers and a grand conspiracy to bankrupt him is borderline delusional at
this point.

~~~
tssva
According to the police report Tesla received a call that someone may be a
armed shooter threat. Tesla notified the police. The police investigated and
determined he was not a threat. This is exactly what should have occured in
this situation. What exactly is the issue?

